# ARCHSPIRE drummer Spencer Prewett - 2010!!!



## DeanLamb (Nov 25, 2010)

Hey guys!!

Uploaded this video a while ago, thought some of you might be interested.



Thanks! Let me know what you think!


Dean
Archspire
www.myspace.com/archspire (Added Myspace link edit)


----------



## Crucified (Nov 25, 2010)

i herd that guy does dude blasts in his spare time. 


if you know what i mean. 


wink wink.


come play the island again you fuck.


----------



## ivancic1al (Nov 25, 2010)

Wow, that's some pretty technical shit you guys are doing. Pretty awesome, and the drums sounded soo tight! Keep it up


----------



## SYLrules88 (Nov 25, 2010)

well holy shit


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 25, 2010)

Can I buy your damn EP yet?


----------



## josh pelican (Nov 25, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Can I buy your damn EP yet?


 
This.

Also, come to Halifax.


----------



## drmosh (Nov 25, 2010)

fuck me, thats some awesome shit!


----------



## natspotats (Nov 25, 2010)

that was awesome! finally a new death metal band i can get in to!


----------



## moshwitz (Nov 26, 2010)

Sup?
Yeah,,, thats some bad ass skinnin right there!

MOSHON
DAVE


----------



## DeanLamb (Nov 26, 2010)

natspotats said:


> that was awesome! finally a new death metal band i can get in to!




Thanks bro!

Dean
Archspire


----------



## leandroab (Nov 28, 2010)

That's what I call Ticknicle Tight Mitul


----------



## TheSleeper (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm really not into this kind of metal, but in this case the drums were really interresting and, need I say, titfuckingly awesome.


----------

